
Fuel for Mexico's Diabetes Epidemic - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/04/08/522184483/pork-tacos-topped-with-fries-fuel-for-mexicos-diabetes-epidemic
======
peter_retief
The refined carbohydrates and sugar cause diabetics, not the fat and protein -
please repeat this till people wake up that they are being conned by big food

